# Dong Jin Kim - Legit Hapkido guy?



## Mr. President (Feb 3, 2015)

I was wondering if anybody here knows about Dai Nippon Butoku Kai, AKA JTR Jujutsu, taught by Dong Jin Kim in Washington D.C.

As far as I can tell, he's as legit as they come in both Hapkido and Jujutau (his wiki page states that he trains special forces and the like), but I wanted a second opinion. His website:

jtrjujutsu.com

Thanks


----------



## Instructor (Feb 3, 2015)

I checked out the website.  It's fairly nice.  Can't watch the video's on this computer.  He sure has funneled a bunch of politicians through there.  The Kido organization should have a record of him.


----------



## oftheherd1 (Feb 19, 2015)

Instructor said:


> I checked out the website.  It's fairly nice.  Can't watch the video's on this computer.  *He sure has funneled a bunch of politicians through there.*  The Kido organization should have a record of him.



That caught my eye as well.  But I don't know anything about the man other than what is on his website.


----------



## Mephisto (Feb 19, 2015)

Mr. President said:


> I was wondering if anybody here knows about Dai Nippon Butoku Kai, AKA JTR Jujutsu, taught by Dong Jin Kim in Washington D.C.
> 
> As far as I can tell, he's as legit as they come in both Hapkido and Jujutau (his wiki page states that he trains special forces and the like), but I wanted a second opinion. His website:
> 
> ...


Don't know anything about the guy. But the claim of teaching special forces is often a red flag. Many martial arts instructors and systems claim this and it's often overblown or hype. Does he work as a civilian contractor to instruct special forces? Did he do a demo once for special forces? Or did a special forces guy once come to one of his classes? It's a murky area and its on my list of red flags when looking for martial arts schools and instructors. His site appears impressive. But just because you take a picture with someone doesn't mean you've instructed them it that they endorse you. Every sweaty guy in fatigues is not special forces. That being said maybe someone with military experience can weigh in here. Sometimes soevisl forces claims are bs and sometimes they may be accurate.


----------



## Instructor (Feb 19, 2015)

Most special forces hand to hand training in the U.S. is rudimentary at best.  They focus on using their weapons (i.e. firearms).  Which is logical in the world we live in.  In some countries military are taught quite a lot of hand to hand martial arts... Korea comes to mind.  But in the U.S. it's very basic skills, they are sound skills, but not a large comprehensive systems like we see in most martial arts.


----------



## oftheherd1 (Feb 26, 2015)

Instructor said:


> Most special forces hand to hand training in the U.S. is rudimentary at best.  They focus on using their weapons (i.e. firearms).  Which is logical in the world we live in.  In some countries military are taught quite a lot of hand to hand martial arts... Korea comes to mind.  But in the U.S. it's very basic skills, they are sound skills, but not a large comprehensive systems like we see in most martial arts.



I have  been out of the military for quite some time, so I don't know what they do now.  Back when, I think Instructor is correct.  And worse though, as I don't think there was a lot of work to keep the techniques taught fresh in mind and body.

It may be different today, but I doubt it.  There are too many other skills that are considered more important to keep up with, and probably correctly so.


----------

